# i'm back from being banned



## rob1974 (Jun 28, 2008)

for all those who missed me, i'm back from being banned. yay! 
for all and any voluptuous curvy ladies who would like to welcome me back with a great sexy pic of themselves to help me recover from my time away from the forum please feel free to do so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

What if I just prefer to have a random youtube moment in your thread instead? 

It's 80s night again.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBEAfr1lvBE


----------



## rob1974 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you so much for the video, damn i miss the 80's !!! i love rod stewart, but in a manly kind of admiration of course....wish i was him, what can i say.
thanks for showin some love.......young hearts be free tonight

I hope you're enjoying the weekend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

Yessir I am and thanks 

I hope you are, too. I have now turned my eye to more serious things though....
such as John Mellencamp videos 

Some of my faves.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bti4OEZN8Js&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q17h75pMQ4&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtndOhSMpHs&amp;feature=related


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yessir I am and thanks
> 
> I hope you are, too. I have now turned my eye to more serious things though....
> such as John Mellencamp videos
> ...



Thanks for the memories, GEF. I bought Mellencamp's
Scarecrow CD 2 days after my son was born, woooah!


----------



## girl_in_the_attic (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Im new here, my names serena, hope you all had a great day.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 29, 2008)

> for all those who missed me, i'm back from being banned. yay!


#
To say I dont care is probably a very large understatment.


----------



## rob1974 (Jun 29, 2008)

don't ya just love the haterz of the world. I wouldn't expect anyone to take the time to respond if they didn't care and to be honest I wasn't really expecting anyone to respond, especially any men who considers themselves a lord...how can someone possibly call themselves a lord, hilarious in my opinion.


----------



## rob1974 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks again for the videos green eyed fairy, those brought back some good memories.

:bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 29, 2008)

What were you banned for? So I know whether to tell you welcome back or get lost again


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree... inquiring minds want to know... 




Ruby Ripples said:


> What were you banned for? So I know whether to tell you welcome back or get lost again


----------



## Observer (Jun 29, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> how can someone possibly call themselves a lord, hilarious in my opinion.



Well, if you don't understand the concept of hereditary titles or the role of the House of Lords in the British Empire then you would not understand the screen name of Australian Lord.

This dumb plebian yankee, on the other hand, well understands the concept of a homeowner or family head being Lord of the Manor.

What I don't understand is the concept of a freshly released felon retorting so brusquely and without contrition It would appear that you are without remorse and are spoiling for a fight.

I would counsel caution rather than blatantly attracting attention.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 29, 2008)

Observer said:


> Well, if you don't understand the concept of hereditary titles or the role of the House of Lords in the British Empire then you would not understand the screen name of Australian Lord.
> 
> This dumb plebian yankee, on the other hand, well understands the concept of a homeowner or family head being Lord of the Manor.
> 
> ...



*wonders now if Observer IS Australian Lord....*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2008)

"As Dimensions Turns...."


Tonight's Feature: Find out why Rob was banned
Next Episode: Find out Observer's TRUE identity


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2008)

*mental note... set the TiVO for this one.... * 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "As Dimensions Turns...."
> 
> 
> Tonight's Feature: Find out why Rob was banned
> Next Episode: Find out Observer's TRUE identity


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> What were you banned for? So I know whether to tell you welcome back or get lost again



Must have been a doozy, whatever it was..join date was March 2008, we're not even out of June yet


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

Observer said:


> Well, if you don't understand the concept of hereditary titles or the role of the House of Lords in the British Empire then you would not understand the screen name of Australian Lord.
> 
> This dumb plebian yankee, on the other hand, well understands the concept of a homeowner or family head being Lord of the Manor.
> 
> ...



In my Larry King voice "well said"


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "As Dimensions Turns...."
> 
> 
> Tonight's Feature: Find out why Rob was banned
> Next Episode: Find out Observer's TRUE identity


He's his evil twin. Or good twin. Identical cousin? 

Whatever.

-Rusty
(Wanders off, humming the theme to a '60s sitcom...)


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> He's his evil twin. Or good twin. Identical cousin?
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...



I was gonna say "SOAP!! IT'S SOAP!!" but that was later than the 60's...huh??


----------



## Bagalute (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> What were you banned for? So I know whether to tell you welcome back or get lost again



My guess is the answer can be found here ->

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39577&highlight=obama+hussein


----------



## Victim (Jun 30, 2008)

I seem to recall a tale about a frog and a scorpion that might foreshadow the fate of our friend Rob...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 30, 2008)

ROB IS KEYSER SOZE!!!


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering why our loquacious ex-communicated friend suddenly clammed up the second he was asked why he was banned. Hopefully his _"suck a dick you potsmokin hippie bitch....get original"_ post is a dark place he doesn't want to visit again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> I was wondering why our loquacious ex-communicated friend suddenly clammed up the second he was asked why he was banned. Hopefully his _"suck a dick you potsmokin hippie bitch....get original"_ post is a dark place he doesn't want to visit again.



And yet, we're all revisiting it 

Ah, the irony.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm.. i'm glad i wasnt there the first time round.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I was gonna say "SOAP!! IT'S SOAP!!" but that was later than the 60's...huh??


That's an even better reference than I made 
(I was thinking "Patty Duke Show" regarding the identical cousins.)
Thanks for the reminder!

-Rusty


----------



## rob1974 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, the les toil.....i admire your work greatly
I share your love for curvy women to the utmost.

I want to make it clear to you and to everyone that I made the pot smokin hippie bitch comment after the person who I made that reference to made a personal attack on me. The mods so kindly removed her personal attack on me so it tends to look one sided. I'm not advocating for the childish words or personal attacks that I made but I will say in my defense that I did not strike first and was only responding.

Either way, it's in the past. i regret the comments I made and that I got caught up in a political argument that was very heated. My apologies to the dims community and to those that I offended.....as for me clamming up, nah....just been busy. 

Just hoping to start off on a better foot this time. It's just hard for me to ignore the haterz of the world but i'm going to turn the other cheek from now on as the big book advises rather than slap back like I used to.

:bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, sweet!

Seriously-:doh:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> Just hoping to start off on a better foot this time. It's just hard for me to ignore the haterz of the world but i'm going to turn the other cheek from now on as the big book advises rather than slap back like I used to.
> 
> :bow:



But there's this really, really cute little hedgehog named Corbin that will steal your heart away.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I hear ... what sounds like ... boots stomping ...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

I know that the chatter in hyde park can get heated but the rules speciffically say that if you personally attack someone then its unacceptable. I think once you bring a debate down to these kind of attacks you have lost your argument anyway. On reading your particular outburst i was pretty raging at the disrespect and sexist rants you focused on one of the nicest, intelligent, thoughtful and funny women i have met on here. It wasnt just that but you managed to also insult people with disabilities while you were at it. One of your excuses at one point was that you were drunk..if you cant drink without becomming abusive then maby you should consider not getting so drunk in the future. It really isnt an excuse "i cant remember beating her cause i was drunk" etc etc and so on..
That being said, i belive everyone isn entitled to a second chance, If they realise why thier actions were wrong and try thier best to rectify the situation. I think people will be a bit more wary of you until you can earn back some respect though,, and i really hope you do..

xmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Mergirl

I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?

William





mergirl said:


> I know that the chatter in hyde park can get heated but the rules speciffically say that if you personally attack someone then its unacceptable. I think once you bring a debate down to these kind of attacks you have lost your argument anyway. On reading your particular outburst i was pretty raging at the disrespect and sexist rants you focused on one of the nicest, intelligent, thoughtful and funny women i have met on here. It wasnt just that but you managed to also insult people with disabilities while you were at it. One of your excuses at one point was that you were drunk..if you cant drink without becomming abusive then maby you should consider not getting so drunk in the future. It really isnt an excuse "i cant remember beating her cause i was drunk" etc etc and so on..
> That being said, i belive everyone isn entitled to a second chance, If they realise why thier actions were wrong and try thier best to rectify the situation. I think people will be a bit more wary of you until you can earn back some respect though,, and i really hope you do..
> 
> xmer


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 1, 2008)

I apologize if I made any rude comments in this thread. I admit it was very early on Monday morning and I was at work and well, I won't lie, I was slightly buzzed. Alright, so I was totally smashed. 

:doh: I am ashamed.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William



Yeah, you know. Anyone else up for National Kick A Fat Man In The Shin Day?

1 point for kicking any fat man while he is standing up, but 5 points if you kick one when they're already down.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William


really? Well all i can say is if you have been personally attacked and made to feel bad about yourself then its unacceptable too.. i dont think the rules just apply to fat women and Fa's ..so if you do feel this then you should send some examples to a moderator and try to get it sorted out..
sorry you feel like that..

xmer


----------



## waldo (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William



I agree there is a double standard. I think the problem is that this forum operates on the philosophy that men are pigs, so any insults hurled at us are actually just statements of fact. Just kidding (maybe)


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, you know. Anyone else up for National Kick A Fat Man In The Shin Day?
> 
> 1 point for kicking any fat man while he is standing up, but 5 points if you kick one when they're already down.



Let's make it an ice cream social.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I apologize if I made any rude comments in this thread. I admit it was very early on Monday morning and I was at work and well, I won't lie, I was slightly buzzed. Alright, so I was totally smashed.
> 
> :doh: I am ashamed.


hic! fook off ya cat bashin mo fo!! once i have my second bottle of gin of the morning i'm comming back to insult you real good both guns!! you have been warned..

xmer

p.s if you ARE a fat chap then i shall be forced to kick at least 40 points out of you!! I'm off to lie on bench and have a loud argument with an imaginary person for a while..but when i get back you better watch out!!! lmao


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, you know. Anyone else up for National Kick A Fat Man In The Shin Day?
> 
> 1 point for kicking any fat man while he is standing up, but 5 points if you kick one when they're already down.



Yeah but, total you would get totally disqualified for hedgehog abuse. Plus, a whole bunch of angry women morphed into she-devils after your butt.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

waldo said:


> I agree there is a double standard. I think the problem is that this forum operates on the philosophy that men are pigs, so any insults hurled at us are actually just statements of fact. Just kidding (maybe)


well you can put a pig in a suit but you cant stop it from oinking! lol

xmer


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

waldo said:


> I agree there is a double standard. I think the problem is that this forum operates on the philosophy that men are pigs, so any insults hurled at us are actually just statements of fact. Just kidding (maybe)



I would definitely say some people buy into that kind of philosophy! Maybe they are just a (highly vocal)minority, though.


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Mergirl 

What is the point, the comments were in the open in a very viewed thread and the moderators must agree with the comments. They even let things carry on and on.

I did get some nice PMs during the time.

William




mergirl said:


> really? Well all i can say is if you have been personally attacked and made to feel bad about yourself then its unacceptable too.. i dont think the rules just apply to fat women and Fa's ..so if you do feel this then you should send some examples to a moderator and try to get it sorted out..
> sorry you feel like that..
> 
> xmer


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> What is the point, the comments were in the open in a very viewed thread and the moderators must agree with the comments. They even let things carry on and on.
> 
> ...



Maybe the mods did not find them to be personal attacks.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William




I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that you're a man, let alone a fat man.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> What is the point, the comments were in the open in a very viewed thread and the moderators must agree with the comments. They even let things carry on and on.
> 
> ...


oh..was this the whole "hot guys thred"? i got lost in the fuggle about 3 pages in i think and got caught up in the madness of kelligrill at the end..so i didnt read anything attacking..hmm that is shitty for you..
what questions did you want answering? 
why did you feel attacked?
hmm..if its the way you say then its really not fair..but then as tooz said sometimes the highly vocal minority might jump on the shitkicking bandwagon.. and people feel too intimidated to help out.. ive had that happen before.. fighting my point in a discussion getting beaten down but then getting lots of rep n pms from peeps saying they agreed with me..
hmm.. if its the way it is its the way it is...though i would still say if you were made to feel victimised then point it out to the mods..

xxmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Well 

In the thread that I am talking about my relationship experience was questioned (basically calling me unlovable), some foul language was directed at me, I was called mental and I will have to look back to check for more.

The fact is that If Guy of any size jumped replied to a BBW like that on this Forum there be a war started. Heck you see what my questions started!!

If everyone is not treated fairly then why have any rules? Why not let anyone say or do anything, then it would not matter if the rules did not apply to everyone, of course it would be chaos. 

William




Tooz said:


> Maybe the mods did not find them to be personal attacks.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that you're a man, let alone a fat man.


yeah.. did you actually feel attacked because you are a fat guy or did you feel that your oppinions were less valued because of it..? theres a difference..
it could just be people didnt like your oppinion..though i would have to see specific examples before i make and judgements..

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Well
> 
> In the thread that I am talking about my relationship experience was questioned (basically calling me unlovable), some foul language was directed at me, I was called mental and I will have to look back to check for more.
> 
> ...


ahh right..i can only see one side of the argument here..what post do you mean?

xmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi

In context and at the moment the statements were amplified. 

So if I do not use foul language does this mean that I can say anything to someone? I can use anything they have shared on these boards to hurt them?

That does not make sense?

William




mergirl said:


> ahh right..i can only see one side of the argument here..what post do you mean?
> 
> xmer


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

Why are we discussing another thread in this thread? This is getting ridiculously out of hand.


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi 

The lack of value of my point of view what there from the start, the attacks were because I was always willing to answer a reply and not back down.

William




mergirl said:


> yeah.. did you actually feel attacked because you are a fat guy or did you feel that your oppinions were less valued because of it..? theres a difference..
> it could just be people didnt like your oppinion..though i would have to see specific examples before i make and judgements..
> 
> xmer


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Why are we discussing another thread in this thread? This is getting ridiculously out of hand.



Perhaps because he sees parallels between what is happening in this thread, versus the other one? It isn't like this was a discussion of rocket science, and William barged in to discuss the latest Britney Spears scandal.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Why are we discussing another thread in this thread? This is getting ridiculously out of hand.


erm.. yeah..i think its about something about something about being banned or something??!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Perhaps because he sees parallels between what is happening in this thread, versus the other one? It isn't like this was a discussion of rocket science, and William barged in to discuss the latest Britney Spears scandal.



Never mind the fact that I think it's against the rules.

Also, someone who wants to be a victim will see parallels to victimhood in anything.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> The lack of value of my point of view what there from the start, the attacks were because I was always willing to answer a reply and not back down.
> 
> William


ahh but do you think that people actually argued with you because you are a fat guy or just because they disagreed with you? You say that this wouldnt have happened if it was a Fat woman making a point.. maby its more to do with perspectives than abuse..
anyway.. sorry it made you feel bad
xxmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi

No several times there were attacks and they were not against my viewpoint they were directly against me and did not have anything to do with the subject matter.

I just thought it funny when you mentioned rules against personal attacks around here 

William




mergirl said:


> ahh but do you think that people actually argued with you because you are a fat guy or just because they disagreed with you? You say that this wouldnt have happened if it was a Fat woman making a point.. maby its more to do with perspectives than abuse..
> anyway.. sorry it made you feel bad
> xxmer


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Never mind the fact that I think it's against the rules.
> 
> Also, someone who wants to be a victim will see parallels to victimhood in anything.



Actually, Tooz ... I don't agree with William's position at all. That doesn't mean that I can't see his perspective. 

I would appreciate if you'd stop taking underhanded, passive-aggressive swipes at me, though. That would be oh, so nice. You can play nice ... can't you?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Let's make it an ice cream social.



Ohhhh an ice cream social.... well that changes everything. Will there be butter pecan ice cream or eggnog perchance?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Actually, Tooz ... I don't agree with William's position at all. That doesn't mean that I can't see his perspective.
> 
> I would appreciate if you'd stop taking underhanded, passive-aggressive swipes at me, though. That would be oh, so nice. You can play nice ... can't you?


oh..its weird you should say that Traci cause i was reading through a few of the posts and i realised that a lot of people come across as passive agressive, which is not a bannable offence but can really rub people up the wrong way. It seems that if some people cant get thier point across sufficiantly they resort to playing the "poor me" card..You cant be a victim if you dont allow yourself to be ..althogh i have also noticed that sometimes people around here operate in packs! 

xmer


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

And here I thought the thread was doing great when we were moving towards an ice cream social. Now we have digressed into "Who wants to be a victim?" in the words of WT White "I went to a fancy restaurant and got thrown out for not having enough money for the bill. Was I poor? No I was a victim of poverty." So off to the social we go.


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Mergirl

I could reply back with aggression, but I do not think that would solve anything. I do not think that it is whining, self-pity or victim syndrome when a person speaks their mind. 

It might be whining if I thought there was a conspiracy or malice or someone to blame behind the things that I point out, is just the way things developed.

William (I am out of here, going shoe shopping)

Here is a great local store with a online store.

http://www.hawleylaneshoes.com/





mergirl said:


> oh..its weird you should say that Traci cause i was reading through a few of the posts and i realised that a lot of people come across as passive agressive, which is not a bannable offence but can really rub people up the wrong way. It seems that if some people cant get thier point across sufficiantly they resort to playing the "poor me" card..You cant be a victim if you dont allow yourself to be ..althogh i have also noticed that sometimes people around here operate in packs!
> 
> xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I could reply back with aggression, but I do not think that would solve anything. I do not think that it is whining, self-pity or victim syndrome when a person speaks their mind.
> 
> ...


your right.. agression, be it passive or not isnt a good way to go about things. If people chose to act like that then let them get on with it. The point is though..relating to the initial thred.. do you actually think that what was said to you is deemed bad enough for them to get banned? if so.. then talk to the mods.. if not ..then there is nothing much you can do really..


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Last post

It is not worth the trouble to sort through all those posts, but people do hear what we have discussed here and that is good.

Thanks 

William






mergirl said:


> hic! fook off ya cat bashin mo fo!! once i have my second bottle of gin of the morning i'm comming back to insult you real good both guns!! you have been warned..
> 
> xmer
> 
> p.s if you ARE a fat chap then i shall be forced to kick at least 40 points out of you!! I'm off to lie on bench and have a loud argument with an imaginary person for a while..but when i get back you better watch out!!! lmao


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Last post
> 
> It is not worth the trouble to sort through all those posts, but people do hear what we have discussed here and that is good.
> 
> ...


oh lmao.. i like how you quoted my joke post to BGB!!! 
erm.. can i just say that i dont want to beat up fat men and that i only usually drink jack danials in the morning..
thank you.

xmer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2008)

*walks into the middle of everyone arguing, everyone shuts up and I begin*

Come over baby
whole lot of shakin' goin' on
Yes, I said come over baby
baby you can't go wrong
We ain't fakin'
Whole lot of shakin' goin' on

Well I said come over baby
we got chicken in the barn
oooh... huh..
Come over baby
babe we got the bull by the horn-a
We ain't fakin'
Whole lot of shakin' goin' on

Chorus

Well I said shake baby shake
I said shake baby shake
I said shake it baby shake it
I said shake baby shake
Come on over
Whole lot of shakin goin' on

Ahhhhh Let's Go !

Bridg

Well I said come over baby
we got chicken in the barn
Who's barn
what barn
my barn
Come over baby well, we got the bull by the horns
We ain't fakin'
Whole lot of shakin' goin' on

Easy Now (lower)
Shake it Ahhhh... Shake it babe
Yeah.... You can shake one time for me
Well I said come over baby
Whole lot of shakin' goin' on

Now lets get real low one time now
Shake baby shake
All you gotta honey is kinda stand in one spot
wiggle around just a little bit
thats what you gotta do yeah....
Oh babe whole lotta shakin' goin' on

Now lets go one time

*walks away*


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> *walks into the middle of everyone arguing, everyone shuts up and I begin*
> 
> Come over baby
> whole lot of shakin' goin' on
> ...


cant we argue and barn dance at the same time?? lmao

xmer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> cant we argue and barn dance at the same time?? lmao
> 
> xmer



*Grabs you by the arm and line dances with you as you shout at Traci*

that works too ;-)


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> *Grabs you by the arm and line dances with you as you shout at Traci*
> 
> that works too ;-)


ooh i would never shout at tracy! but i will shout randomly at everyone while swinging you round and doing a wee hoe dance!

xmer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ooh i would never shout at tracy! but i will shout randomly at everyone while swinging you round and doing a wee hoe dance!
> 
> xmer



"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to mergirl"

bollocks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William






Tooz said:


> Maybe the mods did not find them to be personal attacks.





Ella Bella said:


> I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that you're a man, let alone a fat man.



Thank you- but then again this part is true....



Tooz said:


> Never mind the fact that I think it's against the rules.
> 
> Also, someone who wants to be a victim will see parallels to victimhood in anything.



I also agree with her question about why it's being discussed here...but he does seem to like derailing threads with his victim speak. Why not start your own thread about how you feel you are treated so unfairly, William? 




snuggletiger said:


> And here I thought the thread was doing great when we were moving towards an ice cream social.* Now we have digressed into "Who wants to be a victim?"* in the words of WT White "I went to a fancy restaurant and got thrown out for not having enough money for the bill. Was I poor? No I was a victim of poverty." So off to the social we go.



Exactly



William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> *
> I could reply back with aggression, but I do not think that would solve anything. I do not think that it is whining, self-pity or victim syndrome when a person speaks their mind. *
> 
> ...




Nor is it "aggression" when you make generalized statements over and over and over....and then people ask you, repeatedly, to explain what you mean in further detail. People were very polite, struggled for a very long time to understand you....and your diction if YOUR responsibility, btw, yet you simply responded "google it"....sorry guy, but people in that thread were wayyyyyyyyy patient with you for a long, long time, IMO. They gave you more audience than you really deserve, too, IMO.

Oh, and I'm saying this by myself....not as "all BBWs on the forum". You don't represent all BHMs, William...and if some BBWs don't like you, then don't make the mistake in thinking that "everyone is against me". Oh, and you are capable of actually just being wrong sometimes, William...


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi

You have to repeat yourself when people inject statements that you never said or change things that you did say. I only repeated my original statements and would do so again.

I only replied to exactly what someone has posted, which is what should be done. I should also point out that here you are again not addressing what I said in this thread.

William 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you- but then again this part is true....
> 
> 
> Nor is it "aggression" when you make generalized statements over and over and over....and then people ask you, repeatedly, to explain what you mean in further detail. People were very polite, struggled for a very long time to understand you....and your diction if YOUR responsibility, btw, yet you simply responded "google it"....sorry guy, but people in that thread were wayyyyyyyyy patient with you for a long, long time, IMO. They gave you more audience than you really deserve, too, IMO.
> ...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> You have to repeat yourself when people inject statements that you never said or change things that you did say. I only repeated my original statements and would do so again.
> 
> ...


hey william..

i think part of the point gef was making was that people were asking you to explain yourself specifically. Earlier i asked you specifically what people said that made you feel victimised and hurt..and you replied in general. I think it would help your case if you pointed out exactly what you felt hurt about because i felt kinna lost as to what you were actually saying made you feel bad..

xmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok 

I will look back through all those pages and I think that everyone should do the same because there are plenty of statements going around where no one was required to show actual proof.

William




mergirl said:


> hey william..
> 
> i think part of the point gef was making was that people were asking you to explain yourself specifically. Earlier i asked you specifically what people said that made you feel victimised and hurt..and you replied in general. I think it would help your case if you pointed out exactly what you felt hurt about because i felt kinna lost as to what you were actually saying made you feel bad..
> 
> xmer


----------



## Victim (Jul 1, 2008)

Sometimes we have to remind ourselves of why we're all here. We are here because of LOVE. Either we love BHM/FFA/BBW/FA, we are one, or we are an ally of them. We are growing in number, but the rest of the world is against us. 

We shouldn't have to come to the one place where we can find love and find hate instead.

SHUT UP AND FIND SOMETHING TO LOVE.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Ok
> 
> I will look back through all those pages and I think that everyone should do the same because there are plenty of statements going around where no one was required to show actual proof.
> 
> William


hey.. i'm not saying you need to show proof!! you could just leave it be if thats what you wanted.. 
i say this because recently there was a very specific post that i found really offensive, i decided not to report it because it was delt with by the other posters.. anyway.. but in order to state my anoyance i had to be specific or the problem wouldnt have been delt with... 

xmer


----------



## William (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Mergirl

Looking back the attacks were not that bad, GEF said something then she corrected herself and said she was sorry. Another I will deal with using PMs because I find that people tend to be less confrontational in one on one conversations.

I guess it was a couple of remarks, a ton of people saying that I said or did things that I never did, at some point it has to be vindictive and not a innocent mistake.

Some groups of people use a gang attack method which hypes things up and makes things seem worse.

William





mergirl said:


> hey.. i'm not saying you need to show proof!! you could just leave it be if thats what you wanted..
> i say this because recently there was a very specific post that i found really offensive, i decided not to report it because it was delt with by the other posters.. anyway.. but in order to state my anoyance i had to be specific or the problem wouldnt have been delt with...
> 
> xmer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> You have to repeat yourself when people inject statements that you never said or change things that you did say. I only repeated my original statements and would do so again.
> 
> ...




William....I did. In my mind, and how I took your statements, I addressed it head on. 
I view most of YOUR statements as not addressing the questions directly asked....

Could you consider THAT more of the cause of the impasse instead of simply saying that "no one is listening" or "doesn't like you"?



mergirl said:


> hey william..
> 
> i think part of the point gef was making was that people were asking you to explain yourself specifically. Earlier i asked you specifically what people said that made you feel victimised and hurt..and you replied in general. I think it would help your case if you pointed out exactly what you felt hurt about because i felt kinna lost as to what you were actually saying made you feel bad..
> 
> xmer



Exactly.....when I see his vague answers...over and over and over....he doesn't appear to be "repeating a good point" but rather just making the same vague generalizations. William, if I make assertions...and someone asks me to explain it in better detail, then I take that as a good thing. Know why? Because it means THEY ARE LISTENING!!!!
All those questions...they weren't "attacks" but people GENUINELY reading your posts and asking for MORE INFORMATION. 
Sure, at the end, a LOT of people grew weary....because you really do appear obtuse when you simply keep repeating the same line. If you feel that you are repeating yourself and no one is "getting it" or listening to you, then YOU need to change your tactics/words. 
It is a human condition...you have to make yourself heard. That is YOUR responsibility. 



William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> Looking back the attacks were not that bad, GEF said something then she corrected herself and said she was sorry. Another I will deal with using PMs because I find that people tend to be less confrontational in one on one conversations.
> 
> ...



I can understand, somewhat, why you found it upsetting at some point....you did have a LOT of people talking to you at once. However, you could have answered us all in one multi-quote, left the thread for a while, or simply not have answered. It seemed to me that you were actually enjoying the audience though. 
And yes, I did apologize for getting you confused with another poster with a similar name......
I truly want to "be fair" with you but your vagueness and generalizations are not only exasperating, but also make it hard for me to take you seriously in your assertions.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

You.

Need to stop.


Ban? Reprimand??


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> cant we argue and barn dance at the same time?? lmao
> 
> xmer





KHayes666 said:


> *Grabs you by the arm and line dances with you as you shout at Traci*
> 
> that works too ;-)





mergirl said:


> ooh i would never shout at tracy! but i will shout randomly at everyone while swinging you round and doing a wee hoe dance!
> 
> xmer



Oh I love group dance offs, can we do a combination dance and play fight scene like in West Side Story where the Jets and the Sharks rumble? 

M2M puts on her sneakers, greases her fur, and starts to hum . . . "When you're a Jet, you're a . . . . . .


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Mergirl
> 
> I have been attacked personally several timesrecently and I never once retaliated. I guess that personal attack rule does not apply when it is a man, especially a fat man with a lot of questions?
> 
> William




Report ALL instances of possible personal attacks or instances of name calling to moderators and they will determine what, if any, action should be taken. 

If you don't report it (click the tiny triangle icon to the left side of the offending post) then we can't be sure of seeing it... Too many posts, too little time.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Oh I love group dance offs, can we do a combination dance and play fight scene like in West Side Story where the Jets and the Sharks rumble?
> 
> M2M puts on her sneakers, greases her fur, and starts to hum . . . "When you're a Jet, you're a . . . . . .


i feel we must!

xmer


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

whose smoking pot?


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2008)

William said:


> What is the point, the comments were in the open in a very viewed thread and the moderators must agree with the comments. They even let things carry on and on.





William said:


> Hi
> 
> No several times there were attacks and they were not against my viewpoint they were directly against me and did not have anything to do with the subject matter.
> 
> I just thought it funny when you mentioned rules against personal attacks around here


Not having, from what I can tell, moderated a board as busy as this one while also living a busy life, you obviously have no idea how hard it is to read every single post on a thread that long. Or to read every thread on every page on every board one moderates (especially when one moderates several boards).

If someone attacks you, report it; if you won't report it, don't complain about it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Oh I love group dance offs, can we do a combination dance and play fight scene like in West Side Story where the Jets and the Sharks rumble?
> 
> M2M puts on her sneakers, greases her fur, and starts to hum . . . "When you're a Jet, you're a . . . . . .



eh....I'm a Greaser, the rest of you can be Soc's....*flicks switchblade* Northside 4 life ;-)


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> eh....I'm a Greaser, the rest of you can be Soc's....*flicks switchblade* Northside 4 life ;-)


i know its a different musical but can i be maria from the sound of music.. i just really want to wear a nun costume and sing up and alp.. maby we can do a megamix "the sound of westside story"... and we can have socs and greasers and nuns.. and like we can all fight but then sit down for a wee sing song while running away from nazis while we fall in love despite of a social divide!! awww.. please??

xmer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i know its a different musical but can i be maria from the sound of music.. i just really want to wear a nun costume and sing up and alp.. maby we can do a megamix "the sound of westside story"... and we can have socs and greasers and nuns.. and like we can all fight but then sit down for a wee sing song while running away from nazis while we fall in love despite of a social divide!! awww.. please??
> 
> xmer



ok, so how do we solve a problem like Maria then?


----------



## Smite (Jul 2, 2008)

The Outsiders was a musical?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

Smite said:


> The Outsiders was a musical?



no....I was just saying if it was......don't give Coppola any ideas lol


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 3, 2008)

I have cheese...and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 7, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> *wonders now if Observer IS Australian Lord....*



I'd rather not say, secrets and all that lark.:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have cheese...and I'm not afraid to use it.




post pixors o u usen cheez plz kthx


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> no....I was just saying if it was......don't give Coppola any ideas lol


ApocaSwiss Now?


-Rusty
(the horror... the horror...)


----------

